

Show HN: My Winter 2014 Mhacks Project, Glass Presentation Remote (ideas needed) - yeldarb
https://github.com/yeldarby/glass-presentation-remote

======
yeldarb
There's a video demo on Youtube here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7hgOJRF-m4&feature=youtu.be](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7hgOJRF-m4&feature=youtu.be)

I'd love any feedback or suggestions you might have. This is still very much a
work in progress (20 hours left before I have to submit it for judging) but I
felt it was at a good point to be able to share it.

I've blown through most of the ideas for the project that I had coming in so
I'm looking for ways I can improve the project in the time remaining.

